

The Giant Wasteland and the Tiny Vault - 204NoContent
http://42floors.com/blog/the-giant-wasteland-and-the-tiny-vault/

======
jeremyarussell
It's interesting that at the end of the article the author mentions that the
end game is often the creation of a newer better vault. I often wonder what it
would be like if everything that was in the biggest best vaults was unleashed
to change the wasteland into something better. As it stands so much money and
technology gets sequestered away to be used in emergencies or to maintain the
advantage. The world could really use some of that vault tech everyone stores
away.

Edit: Almost forgot to mention that hopefully the trend of creating new vaults
goes away and is replaced with that openness that would let our wasteland
prosper.

~~~
tseliot
My different interpretation of that metaphor is that the wasteland is by
definition an infinite sink. No amount of resources can make all of it
anything other than wasteland. On the other hand, finite resources can make
part of the wasteland into a vault, which may be larger or smaller, more or
less attractive to different people, more or less interoperable with other
vaults etc. But a vault nonetheless.

~~~
FelixP
There's probably a lot of opportunity in simply connecting said vaults and
making switching costs lower, with fewer mutants, radscorpions, and less
radiation to endure between vaults.

